# Question about the LAP and the FV.



## Gryphonette (Nov 19, 2007)

Sometimes I realize I've been _assuming_ something to be true without actually _knowing_ it's true.

_Is_ Pr. Wilkins the driving force behind the FV in the Louisiana Presbytery? Or was the FV - in a more diaphanous, ephemeral form - already present and he just "codified" it, so to speak?

In other words,, is the LAP largely (though not entirely) FV because of the presence within it of Pr. Wilkins, or is it possible Pr. Wilkins is himself FV because he is in the LAP?


----------



## wsw201 (Nov 19, 2007)

In the LAP, AAPC is the 400 pound gorilla like PCPC is in the NTP. Wilkins has been in that Presbytery for over 18 years and wheels a lot of influence.

Wilkins is definately one of the major sources of FV in the LAP. In fact he was getting into FV long before it became FV.


----------



## Gryphonette (Nov 19, 2007)

Ah. Well, that's what I _figured_, but not being in the PCA I wasn't certain.

Mare-see boo-koo. ;^)


----------



## javajedi (Nov 19, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> In the LAP, AAPC is the 400 pound gorilla like PCPC is in the NTP.



What do PCPC and NTP stand for?


----------



## westminken (Nov 19, 2007)

PCPC is Park Cities Presbyterian Church and NTP is the North Texas Presbytery. Both are PCA.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 19, 2007)

PCPC has thousands of members; most PCA at best have several hundred maybe, so by size they have a great impact on NTP. They are also a very wealthy church having split from Highland Park Presbyterian, perhaps at the time the largest and one of the wealthiest PCUSA churches.


----------



## wsw201 (Nov 20, 2007)

joshua said:


> Why is PCPC unique in the North Texas Presbytery?



Plus they have a whole lot of TE's at that church as well as interns who are also members of the NTP.


----------

